# NCE PowerCab start up problems



## coachb6252 (Mar 6, 2015)

I just purchased a NCE PowerCab. Everything seems to work fine except all my locos run in reverse when the Power Cab says they should be running forward. Any suggestions? Did I hit the wrong button?

Tom


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds like the reversing CV is set. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## coachb6252 (Mar 6, 2015)

*NCE problems*

Thanks for the quick response. I will ck it out.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

When you are configuring your decoder, after setting the loco address you will come to *DIRECTION BIT*. you will get this question *DIR BIT? ENTER = NORM. 1 = REV* so press *NORM* to set it to its normal direction of travel.


----------



## coachb6252 (Mar 6, 2015)

It works!!! Thanks for the great help. Now I want to see if I can run multiple locos on one track. It's a great hobby. I appreciate the advice I receive on the forum.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Glad you sorted it.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

coachb6252 said:


> It works!!! Thanks for the great help. Now I want to see if I can run multiple locos on one track. It's a great hobby. I appreciate the advice I receive on the forum.


As long as they are DCC, you def can. I run 3 at a time, set up the recall feature so that it is easier to switch back and forth from each loco running.


----------

